# Eye twitching



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 8, 2008)

Eye twitching
By Mayo Clinic Staff 
Oct. 7, 2008 

Eye twitching is a slight, involuntary movement of the eyelid every few seconds over the course of a minute or two. Sometimes the spasm is strong enough to make your eyelid close completely before reopening. 

Eye twitching can come and go unpredictably for a few days, weeks or months. The spasms don't hurt, but they can be annoying. In its most common form, which is harmless, eye twitching stops on its own, although it may recur occasionally. 

Rarely, eye twitching may be the earliest sign of a chronic movement disorder, especially if other facial spasms develop in addition to the eye twitching. 

*Causes*
Anyone can have an eye twitch from time to time in the absence of an identifiable cause, such as a disease or condition. Most often, eyelid spasms are associated with or prolonged by: 


Alcohol 
Caffeine 
Fatigue 
Irritation of the eye surface or inner eyelids 
Lack of sleep 
Physical exertion 
Smoking 
Stress
Chronic, uncontrollable eyelid movement affecting both eyes is known as benign essential blepharospasm. Although its exact cause is unknown, the following conditions often precede or accompany benign essential blepharospasm: 


Blepharitis 
Dry eyes 
Light sensitivity 
Pink eye (conjunctivitis)
Very rarely, eye twitch may be a sign of certain brain and nerve disorders. When it is, it's almost always accompanied by other signs and symptoms. Brain and nerve disorders that can cause eye twitch include: 


Bell's palsy 
Benign essential blepharospasm 
Dystonia
Parkinsonism: What causes it?
Side effects of drugs, particularly medications used to treat epilepsy and psychosis 
Spasmodic torticollis (a separate type of dystonia sometimes accompanied by blepharospasm) 
Tourette syndrome
*When to see a doctor*
Eye twitch usually goes away on its own within a few days or months. Schedule an appointment with your doctor if: 


The twitching doesn't go away within one to three weeks. 
Your eyelid completely closes with each twitch. 
Twitching happens in other parts of your face as well. 
Your eye is red, swollen or has discharge, or you notice drooping eyelids.


----------



## Kanadiana (Oct 9, 2008)

Synchronistic to see this post about eye twitches, as the last few days a muscle or something below my left eye has been twitching strongly sometimes, off and on, really annoying me  What I think about is cervical spine as mine has been aggravated a bit lately, and I wondered if that might be causing the twitching. (I have some degenerative cervical disks so maybe ... ) Doesn't really concern me about the twitches as it has happened and passed, in the past. My spine a bit aggravated in other spots as well, so thats probably it. If twitching keeps happening or gets worse I'll mention it to my doc 

Anyways, this post caught my eye (no pun intended  )


----------



## ntuc (Dec 4, 2008)

Very rarely, eye twitch may be a sign of certain brain and nerve disorders. When it is, it's almost always accompanied by other signs and symptoms. Brain and nerve disorders that can cause eye twitch include: 

Bell's palsy 
Benign essential blepharospasm 
Dystonia 
Parkinsonism: What causes it? 
Side effects of drugs, particularly medications used to treat epilepsy and psychosis 
Spasmodic torticollis (a separate type of dystonia sometimes accompanied by blepharospasm) 
Tourette syndrome 


Good suggestions. How about Tardive Dyskinesia ?


----------

